# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  PCT with Sarms?

## mb35

So i've been doing a lot of reading on SARMS lately and other than the vision side effects they seem like the perfect "steroid ", I say it like that obviously cause a SARM isn't a steroid but its the easiest way to describe how most would see them. The one thing I can't find any good info on though is this. Do you need to run a PCT after a cycle of a SARM? Say I did a 4 week cycle(5 days on 2 off each week at 50mg a day as i've heard that is a good way to stop the vision side effects). Would I need to run a PCT afterwards such a clomid or what have you? Or are the side effects of it so minimal that it isn't necessary like it would be if you ran an actual steroid cycle?

Thanks for any help, I'm only 21 so I don't plan to try any of this stuff YET. But I like to learn and become knowledgable incase I decide to in the future whenever that may be.

----------


## toothache

You would probably be fine not running pct. I never did. Check out bass's log on here...I believe he wished he had but he was also running it at 100mg or 150mg a day.

----------


## mb35

If you don't mind me asking, how long did you run it for and what was your dosing like?

----------


## toothache

I ran it for 6 weeks at 50-75mg/day.

----------


## Swifto

SARMs cause HPTA inhibition. The answer to your question is, yes. PCT is needed.

----------


## tballz

There's a lot of people like toothache who have not run pct with sarms and did just fine. But it will suppress hpta so pct is a good idea.

----------


## fjr02

Check out my Osta thread.
Skip to the end if you have a short attention span.
I posted Pre & Post Osta BW results
I begin my PCT as soon as the products arrive

----------


## sixoner

> So i've been doing a lot of reading on SARMS lately and other than the vision side effects they seem like the perfect "steroid"



where have you been reading this from the guy selling it??...my interpretation of most of all the logs and experiences i've read these compounds don't seem worthwhile for shit...

whats the point in going blind and/or getting shut down and having to run a pct, and for what???? 1-3lbs of muscle???

wheres all the guys gaining any significant mass on this stuff??? 

wheres all the guys saying this stuff is the perfect steroid ???

where are all the guys that wasted a ton of money didnt make any gains worth a shit and went blind for a minute?? all over the place

----------


## djm6464

it may be ideal to run in pct, or between cycles....but that was until iv seen guys reporting mild hpta suppression.....the studies on this stuff were on the very low end of the spectrum dosage wise...im convinced at bodybuilding dosages this stuff will cause shutdown to some degree

i also have seen numerous counts of raised e2 on the osta, as well as elevated alt levels.....then the s4 is the vision stuff...........and like it was mentioned, for a bit of hardness and 2lbs in a month......gimme some creatine and glycocarn and ill spend the rest of the coin of food

----------

